# UPDATE-Adopted! SoCal Rescue needs donations to treat Golden with Burn Injuries



## CAROLINA MOM

Oh this poor boy............. people are unbelievable. 

This type of donation request is allowed because the GR Rescue is a 501 (C) 3 Non profit and the donations are going directly to the Rescue.
The GR Rescue's Tax ID# is also posted on the gofundme page and they are a Certified charity.

People can also donate on the Rescue's website, I personally prefer to make a donation on their website, because Gofundme takes a percentage of the donations as a processing fee. 

Here is their website link for donations, you can also mail a donation. 

http://scgrrescue.org/donate/#sthash.PpwbSUNj.dpbs


----------



## 1oldparson

If anyone doubts there is evil...just appalling. Praying for God's healing touch and an awesome forever home for this sweet pup. Also, that He'll deal with the perpetrators.


----------



## Taylorsmum

Words fail me, and we the humans of this world are supposed to be civilised. Hoping for a speedy recovery for this sweet boy and a home filled with love.


----------



## goldy1

Stories such as this make me wish there was a death penalty for these crimes. All we can do is work with our legislators to increase the penalties.

You are good to bring this to our attention. I will gladly help.


----------



## dmg1983

*Fergus*

Hey guys, my husband saw this on Facebook and it's so heartbreaking. It is a go fund me page to raise money for the care of a young Golden Retriever called Fergus who was purposely set on fire. Sometimes the cruelty of people is just appalling. I just thought people might like to help, I'm not too sure of the status with regards adoption but I hope he gets the help he needs and finds the loving home he deserves. 
GOLDEN RETRIEVER SET ON FIRE by Barbara Gale - GoFundMe


----------



## 4goldengirls

OMG - what is wrong with someone who could purposely do this?


----------



## goldy1

Yes - this was posted earlier today.
The post is titled:
*SoCal Rescue needs donations to treat Golden with Burn Injuries

*Absolutely horrific


----------



## goldenewbie

Indeed, I cannot even begin to fathom why someone would do this.. I haven't been able to get this boy out of my head since I read about him.. I really hope and wish a speedy recovery, and that he gets into a good home.. 

Please feel free to share and spread the word...


----------



## jennretz

Breaks my heart that people can be so cruel


----------



## dmg1983

goldy1 said:


> Yes - this was posted earlier today.
> The post is titled:
> *SoCal Rescue needs donations to treat Golden with Burn Injuries
> 
> *Absolutely horrific


I tried to see if it had been posted anywhere on the forum but I couldn't find it, it's so sad. At least he is in a place where they can help him to get better now the poor, poor baby.


----------



## dmg1983

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Oh this poor boy............. people are unbelievable.
> 
> This type of donation request is allowed because the GR Rescue is a 501 (C) 3 Non profit and the donations are going directly to the Rescue.
> The GR Rescue's Tax ID# is also posted on the gofundme page and they are a Certified charity.
> 
> People can also donate on the Rescue's website, I personally prefer to make a donation on their website, because Gofundme takes a percentage of the donations as a processing fee.
> 
> Here is their website link for donations, you can also mail a donation.
> 
> DONATE | Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue


I wish I knew this yesterday and I would have donated directly, thanks for the tip Carolina Mom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I merged the two threads together so all the comments and info would be in the same thread.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

If you go to SCGRRescue's website to make a donation or if you mail a donation, _*be sure to designate your donation goES to Fergus. *_

Here is the website link to make a donation online-

DONATE | Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue

If you want to mail a donation, you can send a check or money order to SCGRR at this address-


*SCGRRescue
P.O. Box 25698
Los Angeles, CA 90025*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Oh this poor boy............. people are unbelievable.
> 
> This type of donation request is allowed because the GR Rescue is a 501 (C) 3 Non profit and the donations are going directly to the Rescue.
> The GR Rescue's Tax ID# is also posted on the gofundme page and they are a Certified charity.
> 
> People can also donate on the Rescue's website, I personally prefer to make a donation on their website, because Gofundme takes a percentage of the donations as a processing fee.
> 
> Here is their website link for donations, you can also mail a donation.
> 
> DONATE | Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## Claudia M

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Oh this poor boy............. people are unbelievable.
> 
> This type of donation request is allowed because the GR Rescue is a 501 (C) 3 Non profit and the donations are going directly to the Rescue.
> The GR Rescue's Tax ID# is also posted on the gofundme page and they are a Certified charity.
> 
> People can also donate on the Rescue's website, I personally prefer to make a donation on their website, because Gofundme takes a percentage of the donations as a processing fee.
> 
> Here is their website link for donations, you can also mail a donation.
> 
> DONATE | Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue


I believe they had problems with their own donation page and thus they created the gofundme account.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Claudia M said:


> I believe they had problems with their own donation page and thus they created the gofundme account.


I did see that, people can mail a donation too.

I personally don't like the fact that Gofundme takes a percentage, but realize they have to generate revenue to keep the site up and running.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Fergus update*

https://www.facebook.com/SCGRR




> FERGUS UPDATE
> He is responding very well to the antibiotics and medicines for the burns. The burns are being kept covered with a special cloths and ointments, but were removed to take some photo's. The vet said he is really doing beautifully for what was done to him. Although you can still see the fear in his eyes. He is a loving, forgiving boy, and in time all his wounds, inside and out will heal.
> Thank you for all of your support. Everyone has been so kind and generous in opening up their hearts to this baby.


----------



## jennretz

Thanks for sharing this update.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Video of Fergus on NBC LA*



> NEWS FLASH, NEWS FLASH!!!!!!
> At 5:00pm tonight on Channel 4 or your NBC affiliate, Fergus, our Lancaster burn dog will be the lead story on the news.



Golden Retriever Making 'Absolutely Remarkable' Recovery After Found With Third-Degree Burn | NBC Southern California


----------



## Melfice

*Golden Retriever intentionally set on fire*

I saw this on the news last night, and I gave my Golden Retriever a BIG hug! 

Wow it's amazing and the news said today, that it's a group of teens going around and pouring battery acid on dogs, and setting them on fire (targeting Golden Retrievers). It has happened to three or four dogs so far 

If I caught these kids...I would return the favor, and see how they like it. People in the LA valley area might want to be mindful of this.

Golden Retriever intentionally set on fire, severely burned in Los Angeles - CBS News


----------



## AnnieVA

WARNING MOST GRAPHIC WITH PHOTOGRAPHS & VIDEO!!!!!!

Yes I saw this too. Sickening!!!!!  Hugged my dogs as well. Any chance of us folks on the Forum sending in a small donation?

Hunt for Lancaster man who doused golden retriever Fergus in battery acid | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Melfice

I wonder if we can send donations...wow those poor dogs


----------



## jennretz

*Golden Retriever intentionally set on fire*

There are 2 other threads that were merged together in the rescue forum on this same topic

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=374226


----------



## ArchersMom

I checked the fundraiser recently and theyve raised over $11,000 for his care so far. I hope they catch whomever did that and lock them away for the rest of their life.


----------



## West1134

I know this sounds harsh, but locking away people who are willing to do stuff like this isn't enough. Those willing to mame and kill animals, rape, molest children, etc. should automatically get removed from this earth in my opinion. ugh...disgusts me. OK, rant over.


----------



## mygoldengirl

West1134 said:


> I know this sounds harsh, but locking away people who are willing to do stuff like this isn't enough. Those willing to mame and kill animals, rape, molest children, etc. should automatically get removed from this earth in my opinion. ugh...disgusts me. OK, rant over.


I am so with you on this


----------



## Melfice

West1134 said:


> I know this sounds harsh, but locking away people who are willing to do stuff like this isn't enough. Those willing to mame and kill animals, rape, molest children, etc. should automatically get removed from this earth in my opinion. ugh...disgusts me. OK, rant over.


That or pour battery acid and set them on fire. See how they like it and watch them burn


----------



## jennretz

Latest update on Fergus

https://www.facebook.com/SCGRR/posts/10153606619673410


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

jennretz said:


> Latest update on Fergus
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SCGRR/posts/10153606619673410


Thanks for posting the link to the update. 

Really sad to read so many dogs have been hurt like Fergus. Good to hear a Detective has been assigned to the case. I hope between the media coverage and the reward being offered, this person(s) is caught.


----------



## mylissyk

They have raised over $22,000 in 5 days for this boy on the Go Fund me page. For every sick individual who would do this to a dog, look at how many more are stepping up to make sure he is taken care of.


----------



## mylissyk

Oh my gosh there are 3 other dogs burned in the same way in that area.

More Dogs Found With Burns in SoCal | NBC Southern California


----------



## 1oldparson

*SoCal Rescue needs donations to treat Golden with Burn Injuries*

Deuteronomy 32:35 Vengeance is Mine, and recompense;Their foot shall slip in due time;For the day of their calamity is at hand,And the things to come hasten upon them.’ 

I need to keep remembering this, because I'd sure like to catch this lowlife.


----------



## jennretz

1oldparson said:


> Deuteronomy 32:35 Vengeance is Mine, and recompense;Their foot shall slip in due time;For the day of their calamity is at hand,And the things to come hasten upon them.’
> 
> I need to keep remembering this, because I'd sure like to catch this lowlife.


I agree. There is something so wrong with somebody who could do this to an innocent animal. 

I agree it's important to remember how many people are stepping up to help; otherwise it's so easy to lose faith in humanity.


----------



## jennretz

https://www.facebook.com/SCGRR/posts/10153609125553410

For those of you interested in continuing to follow Fergus' story on FB


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thanks again Jenn!

Restores my faith in humanity to see so many people coming together and stepping up for Fergus. 

Goes to show there is much more good than evil in this world. 

Just look at this precious face.......


----------



## jennretz

I think his eyes say it all.,.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

jennretz said:


> I think his eyes say it all.,.


They sure do. 

I've seen several videos of him, in spite of what has been done to him, he is still so very trusting, loving and incredibly sweet. He's amazing, I am so glad his loving spirit wasn't broken.


----------



## Karen519

*Fergus*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> They sure do.
> 
> I've seen several videos of him, in spite of what has been done to him, he is still so very trusting, loving and incredibly sweet. He's amazing, I am so glad his loving spirit wasn't broken.


God Bless Fergus and Southern California Golden Retriever rescue!


----------



## jennretz

These pictures show a very happy Fergus! 

https://www.facebook.com/Fergusgoldenretrieversurvivor/posts/1669339223285238


----------



## jak_sak

Melfice said:


> That or pour battery acid and set them on fire. See how they like it and watch them burn


I am sick too watching it and already donated to help Fergus recover. However, an eye for an eye doesn't solve anything. I used to be like that too, but I have learned from incredible dogs how to forgive and forget. I would say if we find that person, he/she made to work 80 hours a week in a shelter for dogs (closely monitored of course) and perhaps he/she will learn a thing or two about compassion. As incredibly sickening it is, this should be a learning opportunity if we can get this person's head right.


Cheers..
Ji


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Melfice said:


> I saw this on the news last night, and I gave my Golden Retriever a BIG hug!
> 
> Wow it's amazing and the news said today, that it's a group of teens going around and pouring battery acid on dogs, and setting them on fire (targeting Golden Retrievers). It has happened to three or four dogs so far
> 
> If I caught these kids...I would return the favor, and see how they like it. People in the LA valley area might want to be mindful of this.
> 
> Golden Retriever intentionally set on fire, severely burned in Los Angeles - CBS News


FYI-I merged your thread in with the other thread that had been started about Fergus so all the info and replies are in the same thread.


----------



## jennretz

https://www.facebook.com/SCGRR/posts/10153620541588410

Latest update on the multiple dogs impacted


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I just read that, I sure hope they catch whoever is doing this very soon.


----------



## jennretz

https://www.facebook.com/SCGRR/posts/10153623175658410

Reward has been upped to $29.5k for information leading to person(s) who's been hurting these dogs


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thanks Jenn!


----------



## jennretz

They now have 8 confirmed cases of dogs with burns in a 3 county area.
https://www.facebook.com/SCGRR/posts/10153636447038410


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thanks for the update Jenn!

8 cases-really sad. Sure hope the person or persons responsible are caught soon so no more dogs will suffer. 

Great to read Fergus is leaving the hospital soon and going to his Foster home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*A surprise for Fergus from PetsMart*

https://www.facebook.com/SCGRR?fref=ts


----------



## jennretz

CAROLINA MOM said:


> https://www.facebook.com/SCGRR?fref=ts



Thanks for sharing Sandy! Can you believe how loving and trusting he still is?


----------



## kellyguy

*"As incredibly sickening it is, this should be a learning opportunity if we can get this person's head right."

*Torturing animals is a great predictor of a future serial killer. Some people are just beyond fixing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

jennretz said:


> Thanks for sharing Sandy! Can you believe how loving and trusting he still is?



He's amazing, Fergus is so sweet and loving. I am so glad his spirit wasn't broken.

Whoever gets to adopt him is going to be very lucky to have this boy.


----------



## jennretz

For those who are interested, there will be a walk to help support Fergus and other dogs in need...


Best Friends Charity Dog Walk - Los Angeles, CA: Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue - Strut Your Mutt


----------



## Karen519

*Fergus*

God Bless Fergus and Southern California Golden Retriever rescue. I just watched his video and was moved to tears! Thank you Petsmart!
https://www.facebook.com/SCGRR?fref=ts


----------



## jennretz

https://www.facebook.com/SCGRR/posts/10153658298323410

Fergus is going to foster home soon! Reward has been upped to $50k,


----------



## jennretz

Fergus went into foster today!


----------



## jennretz

Looks like Fergus found a wonderful forever home! YEAH.....

https://www.facebook.com/Fergusgoldenretrieversurvivor/posts/1679669992252161


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thanks Jenn, I just saw the update on FB too. 
Looking forward to seeing the TV station's coverage of it all. 

Happy life Fergus!


----------



## Karen519

*Fergus*

God Bless, Fergus and his Family!!


----------

